# Gym fatigue......



## BigBallaGA (Nov 29, 2003)

i've noticed that everytime i work out towards the end of my workout my energy levels crash and i get really fatigued !!! 

i've tried diagonising this problem and figured out that everytime i eat right before i workout i dont have the fatigue syndrom, but everytime i workout more than 30 mins out before i always get fatigued.

does this seem strange or abnormal to anyone ?  could it have something to do with my blood sugar level or something of that matter ?

anyway,, let me know if anyone has any experience with this or knows anything about it

BiG


----------



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2003)

what exactly do you mean by "fatigue"?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 29, 2003)

feeling out of energy and not necessarly from the work out !  also being light headed and little dizzy


----------



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2003)

sounds like low blood sugar levels to me.

might want to try some simple carbs before, maybe even during your work-out.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 29, 2003)

great !! 

i need to a small meal, with pasta or some other simple carb before working out !!


----------



## IRONWARRIOR (Nov 29, 2003)

How long are your workouts lasting? How many sets/reps e.t.c..


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 29, 2003)

usually around 1 to 1 1/2 hours,, full intensity with about 30 seconds rest between sets....

but high intensity lots of sets and reps.....


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2003)

cut down on the sets and keep the reps 10 to 6.   also eat some quick energy b4 your workout, honey or simple sugar.  And by all means try to keep workouts 1 hour MAX.

Then see if you feel better.


----------



## buffed (Nov 29, 2003)

hmmm... i experience the same thing if i am training heavy on empty stomach... it felt like fainting..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2003)

oh, also make sure that you're hydrated, drink water before and during your work-out.


----------



## Flex (Nov 30, 2003)

you don't neccesarily have to cut down the # of sets/reps.

of course you're gonna feel fatigues towards the end. you're putting your muscles under a stress that they're not used to. its very similar to running say a 5 mile race. in the beginning your fresh and ready to go. towards the end, you can't breath, you're dizzy, your muscles are heavy as hell and you feel like you're going to die.

dont worry, its how you should feel (if you don't, you're not doing it right). take the above advice. add some simple foods before and you'll be all set bro........


----------



## plouffe (Nov 30, 2003)

ABB carbo force, or one of ABB's drinks. Very effective


----------

